# Learning to Ollie on stiff board



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Reading lots of good posts on the topic in this site (and others). This is great stuff.

This is my first year riding and I am having no problems carving, etc. and such down the icy Michigan runs. Wanting to add some freestyle to my rides and can't seem to ollie with my stiffer board. Having problems popping off my too, but wanting to learn to ollie better first. 

I ride a '09 Custom and I feel like the front never really wants to come off the ground to load up the tail. I'm sure the problem is me and not the board, but not sure what to do or practice next. I've tried practicing on the flats and while moving a bit, but I don't feel like I can load up the tail like I see on various videos.
help.
Wally


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

the custom isn't really a stiff board, and you should easily be able to pop off the tail or nose.

is it that you don't feel comfortable putting your weight back on the tail? it took me like a couple runs of just popping off the tail on a mellow run to get comfortable with it, then you can start doing it on almost any run.

try strapping in at home on the carpet and try it there, it is much easier to learn knowing there is little to no consequence for messing up. =)


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well that depends on the size of your living room.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

If you can't pop a regular Custom then you need to practice and strenghten your legs dude


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

What's your weight and board size? Your board might be too big for you. The Custom is generally on the softer side of Burton boards.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

start doing heavy squats and lunges, its all about leg power


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Sex. Have more sex. A few jackrabbit sessions and you'll be on your way to tighter legs in no time.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> Sex. Have more sex. A few jackrabbit sessions and you'll be on your way to tighter legs in no time.


^^
/thread :thumbsup:


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Nothing I can say will top this advice.......total win - win here on all accounts.....:thumbsup:
> 
> Seriously, the Ollie is`nt really about the stiffness of the board (often a stiffer board produces more pop and better Ollies). It is part strength, part timing and part weight distribution. The Ollie starts with the rider in a slightly forward stance. As the rider begins tho maneuver, he or she will briskly "throw" their weight toward the rear of the board. At the same time, they flex (collapse) their back leg to achieve maximum flexion. This what is known as "loading up the tail" You now have put a lot of momentum and energy into the rear part of the board. At the exact moment that the rider`s weight has reached it`s most aft position and their rear leg is fully flexed to it`s lowest point, the rider will spring up off that rear leg with as much energy as they can put into it. This, combine with the stored up energy in the tail (which acts like a compressed spring) pops the rider into the air. The rider will resume their centered stance to level the board in the air and regain their forward momentum down the run.
> 
> Good Ollies take practice to get the timing down. If you don`t have the timing of these moves down, the Ollie is pretty much lifeless. As you play around with it, you will feel it when it happens just right and it will surprise you how much you pop. I am not great at these myself, but play around enough to do them well 70 to 80% of the time. One of the boards I ride has the flex rating of a railroad tie and I can still Ollie it just fine. I have to be more accurate in my timing with it though and yes, it does take a little bit more energy. If you are riding at a level where you are wanting to Ollie, then I am going to guess that you have enough strength and athletic ability to do this. You just need to practice with your timing more.....:thumbsup:


Couldn't of said it any better


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

oliveryochest said:


> Couldn't of said it any better


Well, not entirely true. You could've said this:



dharmashred said:


> Sex. Have more sex. A few jackrabbit sessions and you'll be on your way to tighter legs in no time.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Nothing I can say will top this advice.......total win - win here on all accounts.....:thumbsup:
> 
> Seriously, the Ollie is`nt really about the stiffness of the board (often a stiffer board produces more pop and better Ollies). It is part strength, part timing and part weight distribution. The Ollie starts with the rider in a slightly forward stance. As the rider begins tho maneuver, he or she will briskly "throw" their weight toward the rear of the board. At the same time, they flex (collapse) their back leg to achieve maximum flexion. This what is known as "loading up the tail" You now have put a lot of momentum and energy into the rear part of the board. At the exact moment that the rider`s weight has reached it`s most aft position and their rear leg is fully flexed to it`s lowest point, the rider will spring up off that rear leg with as much energy as they can put into it. This, combine with the stored up energy in the tail (which acts like a compressed spring) pops the rider into the air. The rider will resume their centered stance to level the board in the air and regain their forward momentum down the run.
> 
> Good Ollies take practice to get the timing down. If you don`t have the timing of these moves down, the Ollie is pretty much lifeless. As you play around with it, you will feel it when it happens just right and it will surprise you how much you pop. I am not great at these myself, but play around enough to do them well 70 to 80% of the time. One of the boards I ride has the flex rating of a railroad tie and I can still Ollie it just fine. I have to be more accurate in my timing with it though and yes, it does take a little bit more energy. If you are riding at a level where you are wanting to Ollie, then I am going to guess that you have enough strength and athletic ability to do this. You just need to practice with your timing more.....:thumbsup:


This is a pretty good explanation. Another ty8hg, and more a general riding tip, I notice when I'm failing to get good ollies, I'm breaking at the waist rather than keeping my back straight and keeping my center of gravity over the board. When I'm just trying to leverage my legs and breaking at the wait, I don't get as much pop and I tend to go off/land off-balance. You should keep your weight over your board at all times, but it's an easy thing to forget and you see a LOT of people going down the hill with bad form.


----------

